# Epson BX525WD Drucker findet PC nicht über WLAN



## roadgecko (8. August 2011)

*Epson BX525WD Drucker findet PC nicht über WLAN*

Ich habe seit heute ein Epson BX525WD Multifunktionsgerät mit dem man auch natürlich Scannen kann. Ich habe alle Treiber installiert und das Drucken funktioniert über WLAN problemlos. Doch wenn ich scannen möchte sagt mir das Programm Epson Scan "Fehler bei Kommunikation mit Scanner". Auch am Drucker selbst kann ich bei scannen nur USB und nich meinen WLAN PC aussuchen.

Wenn ich unter Windows zu "Geräte und Drucker" gehe kann ich den Scanner auswählen und auch über windows scannen, also muss ja eine Verbindung vorhanden sein.

OS ist Windows 7 X64 und der WLAN Router Ist ein DLINK DIR600.

EDIT: Also vom PC aus funtkioniert das Scannen jetzt. Aber wenn ich vom Drucker Scannen will dann erscheint weiterhin nur "USB" und nicht mein PC.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Epson BX525WD Drucker findet PC nicht über WLAN*

Es kann sein, dass das gar nicht geht, ua. auch, weil der Drucker dann ja quasi auf den PC zugreifen "dürfen" muss? Ich hab einen SX425w, da geht das auch nicht. Wobei mir das egal ist, denn wenn ich was Scanne für den PC, ist es an sich egal, ob ich die zu kopierende Seite erst am Drucker auflege und direkt dort starte oder ob ich mich erst an den PC setze und den Scann von dort starte ^^


----------



## roadgecko (8. August 2011)

*AW: Epson BX525WD Drucker findet PC nicht über WLAN*

Mh... ich weiß nicht bei welchem modell aber ich habe ein Bild gesehen wo neben USB auch noch zb. PC1 o.ä. stand. Ich werde das erstmal so lassen ist ja nicht weiter tragisch.


----------

